# staff van reets



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i was wondering if any of you fly van reets i'm wanting to get some i would just like to hear more about them thanks


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Staf Van Reets are very powerful birds. They have a short keel and broad chests. Both cocks and hen are like this. And the cocks are always very aggressive. I have two pairs that I fly. 

I have two cock birds I can sell to you if you are interested. Please private message me for details.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mill

I have two cocks off 1/2 Staff Van Reets from Frank McGlaflin. They are off of Vector and Mary. Great looking birds. I did not think much of the offspring until i had an old birds win High points birds in the old bird series in Albuquerque. They are 3/4 Vic Miller birds so they do not have much of the blood. It is my sleeper family that I keep around to see if they will do anything else. I am changing the hen to one of the cocks to see if I can hit again with the bloodline. Nice looking birds. They are not overly aggressive compared to my others. I do though find a correlation with aggression in cocks and how well they breed me youngsters. I call these my top shelf birds. All my dominant cocks have produced me winners. 

Randy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

That is correct. Aggressive cocks paired with calm and alert hens produce nice birds that fly exceptionally well. My Van Reets are 100% pure blood.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Van Reets*

I own one of teh best colony's of UK and Direct Van Reets, in fact I just got back a hen that won a 1 loft race!!! check out my site,, attached are full page adds you will start to see in teh Nov 16th issue of the digest

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice ads Mel

A few other notable Van Reet people are Redrose Loft and Frank Mc. from McLofts. The Van Reets are quite popular in the UK.


Randy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

My Van Reets are from Redrose Lofts.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Mel you got some nice SVR birds. I got some from Mclaughlin and Demartino and havent had any luck with them yet "winning that is". I have one left on my yb team from this year and he flew alot of races and even a 340 but was not fast enough. I do have a different pairings for them this year and I really like one of the pairings alot (the hen is a winning sprint bird). We will see how this works out. 


Hey mel I noticed on your site you have some Krom birds? Like them? Are they doing good? Tell me what you think of the ped on my import krom cock I got here. It came from Leerkes. Thanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

When you say "aggressive", what do you mean by that? Do they bully other birds? Do they bull hog drinkers, feed tray, nest boxes? Or they just wing slap and pecks?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Van Reets*

Actually I have seen and had much succes with Van Reets, here is a Proven Proof as well called DESIRE, she will be paired back to her grand father OPTIONS!
as far as ur Krom, nice bird but he is 2-3 generations from the KEY birds I had looked for, I have had good results with them and know of a few guys  who have won average speeds with them


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Van Reet*

yes they are quite POPULAR and keep I in touch with the UK and IRELAND connections, these birds are winning even TODAY. And what I have is the MOST up to date, I really feel you have to keep it all updated and don't totally rely on past histories,, for example to TOEY bloodlines are RICH in the most current Champions maybe 3-5 generatiosn away from TOEY. I know have 3 DIRECT grand children imported and not just of TOEY's blood


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Aggresive*

Aggresive as in the 1 loft racer I pictured was pecking and slapping at my hand as I was trying to take pics!!! and thats the hens!! try to move a cock on his nest and ur asking for it!! they are also just aggresive in the loft taking top shelves having bloody fights sometimes to the death!!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

My Staf Van Reet cocks are aggressive because they conquer the top perches, always try to command at least two nest boxes, guard the entrances to the aviary, and when it's feeding time, they pick on and push the other cock birds away.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Melsloft said:


> as far as ur Krom, nice bird but he is 2-3 generations from the KEY birds I had looked for, I have had good results with them and know of a few guys  who have won average speeds with them


What Krom birds did you look for in the peds of your birds? I think our birds might be closer than you think. If you look at the bottom of your "de bull" ped you will see the same grandsire as mine, the cock to the Krom pair (NL 84 1414284) a son of the 300. Your cock is bred alot different then mine on the top and is closer to the 300. Mine is more of a wonderboy bird but I think this is Krom blood. Well maybe Campuis bred them and Krom used them but I know Krom used the mother of the wonderboys, a full sister, and maybe the wonderboy 05 himself. You will notice if you look at your Beauty bird she is a GGG grandchild of the wonderboy 05. Why on the bottom of your bull bird is the name of the dam Donker Camphuis? It's parents were famous krom birds right? Just wondering cause I have a bird out of the famous Camphuis hen. I hope these birds do good for me next year also. I have 4 pair out of this Camphuis/Krom/smuelders stuff they are all closly related. I know pedigrees don't make them fly any better but I really like the history and story they tell. It is crazy how many 1000's of good birds go back to so few great pigeons of the past.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Krom*

Hi, BEAUTY is a DIRECT daughter of one of the best long distance racer and breeder GLADIATOR. Krom cultivated his family a blend of Janssen, Vroomen, ARden, Demet Mathis. Key birds into his blodliens like JANSSEN 46 VERBART and WONDERBOY 05 are very key indeed. For me the Vroomen blood is what put Krom on the map and is what he built on. Its this that sets the KROMS a world a part from ur other Janssen absed families. THE KROM Longneck though is a key turn around and on DE BULLs paper u can see he is gt grand father, Yes ur bottom half the cock is bred same generation as 284 shows my mistake then I thought urs was farther I guess I only looked at the top. I know these birds fly well young or old,, I have had GREAT results in combines with over 2300 birds flying. they will fly 100m-700m given the chance... and I have seen them do it straight, if you ocnsider their background staright  they are already mixed and blended in u justhave to keep the lines separate.. keep in touch let me know how u make out

Mel

www.melsloft.com


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Will do and good luck next season.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for answering my questions concerning aggressiveness. I suppose these van reets birds need a lot more space than other strains. My new babies just got scalped 2 weeks ago and I was pretty upset. I have 2 bully birds that like to pecked on these squeakers. Seemed to have settled now.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

If anyone is interested, pm me for more information.


----------

